# I cant eat after surgery (gallbladder) Please help???



## 16680 (May 28, 2006)

I had gallbladder surgery last friday and have not been able to eat since without force. I have been taking medication because i feel very sick to my stomach. I went to the ER the past two days and all the blood tests are fine. Now i have to see a GI doctor. Do you know what may be causing this. I could eat fine before my surgery.. It is very hard for me because I am already a small person and i am loosing weight everyday. I am normal 105-110 and now i am down to 97-99.. Has anyone else been through this? Please help i am feeling lost right now.. thanks.. I just want to know i am not alone...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you still on pain meds? Sometimes those bother people, or recovering from the anesthetic.Ginger is often good for nausea, and the doc might give you some prescription for that when you see him.K.


----------



## 16680 (May 28, 2006)

I thank you for your help!! I am doing a little better today.. just drinking chicken broth etc... I also have IBS i believe so i am going to a GI doctor this week sometime... I thank you again!!!


----------

